# Aylwin's aka The Jinxer's Assignments and Tasks



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

It seems that even when they lose, our boys are still maintaining some kind of positive streak:



> The Suns set another NBA record Thursday, becoming the first team to ever go the first 46 games of a season without a double-digit loss. The 1995-96 Bulls reached 45 games before the Suns beat them 106-96 in game No. 46. Phoenix’s biggest loss of the season came Monday in Minnesota, when they lost to Kevin Garnett and the T-Wolves by nine. …


link

And that streak goes on as we lost to the Jazz by only 3 points.

Speaking of streaks, something's looking very familiar here. After their streak of 15, they lost 2 out of 3 and then went on to win 17 in a row. And then they lost 2 out of 3 again. Now, they've won 2 in a row. Does anyone else sense another streak coming?

I've jinxed it now, I know. Besides, Steve and Raja are hurting. I still think they can win the remainder of their games this month though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*



Aylwin said:


> It seems that even when they lose, our boys are still maintaining some kind of positive streak:
> 
> link
> 
> ...



Yeah, I heard about that streak. The Suns were so close to 33 wins in a row. If a few 
baskets went in and some went out.

It shows the Suns are ALWAYS in the game. No matter who they face, they are always there.
You have to beable to play like that in the playoffs. So that streak is more meaningful then 17 in a row.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*

Way to jinx it hahah.

But, without Nash 100% healthy, I barely see any wins coming, let alone streaks. I don't think we can string together a streak of anymore then 10-12 games, which is still a feat in itself.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*



Jammin said:


> Way to jinx it hahah.


Doh! :banghead:

Well, at least we still have an NBA record streak going: no double digit losses yet this season.

Or have I jinxed this now too? :evil:


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*

Wow, I thought the Wolves broke that record, but now that I look at it, they didn't.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*



Aylwin said:


> Doh! :banghead:
> 
> *Well, at least we still have an NBA record streak going: no double digit losses yet this season.*
> 
> Or have I jinxed this now too? :evil:



Oh my God............

I'm officially taping your mouth shut.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*

Arrgh!!! :banghead: 

Please close this thread, pour gasoline over it, burn it, collect the ashes and bury them deep underground! :curse: 

And if I ever talk about streaks again, shoot me! :banned:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*



Dr. Seuss said:


> Oh my God............
> 
> I'm officially taping your mouth shut.


Just don't send him to the Mavs forum.......


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*



Aylwin said:


> Arrgh!!! :banghead:
> 
> Please close this thread, pour gasoline over it, burn it, collect the ashes and bury them deep underground! :curse:
> 
> And if I ever talk about streaks again, shoot me! :banned:




Aylwin, GO! Go to the Mavs forum and jinx the hell out of them.

You must think of the Suns!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*

Dirk just shaved his head. No need for him to go there, might jinx them by just him doing that lol.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*



Dissonance19 said:


> Dirk just shaved his head. No need for him to go there, might jinx them by just him doing that lol.



Shaving is never a good jinx. It's too inconsistent with stopping streaks.

Aylwin, on the other hand, is a sure fire to break any streak. He's our secret weapon.
From this day on, he shall be known as "THE JINXER!" and when we are facing a team with
a streak of any sort, we will send him to their board to Jinx the hell out of them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*



Dr. Seuss said:


> Shaving is never a good jinx. It's too inconsistent with stopping streaks.
> 
> Aylwin, on the other hand, is a sure fire to break any streak. He's our secret weapon.
> From this day on, he shall be known as "THE JINXER!" and when we are facing a team with
> a streak of any sort, we will send him to their board to Jinx the hell out of them.



LOL. it's only 1-for-1. If he says something about 4 more times and it happens. Then I will say do so.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*



Dissonance19 said:


> LOL. it's only 1-for-1. If he says something about 4 more times and it happens. Then I will say do so.




He said "I have a feeling we go on another large win streak" and then we lose 2 straight.
Then he jinxed us on the single digit losses.

I will bet you he is the Devil in disquise. =) (I'm kidding Aylwin)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*

lol, oh yeah.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*

LOL.... now I know your secret weapon.

<s>I shall be keeping an eye on any "Aylwin" appearances and be speedy with any "edit." </s>

Something like this Ed ? - Dissonance19


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*



edwardcyh said:


> LOL.... now I know your secret weapon.
> 
> I shall be keeping an eye on any "Aylwin" appearances and be speedy with any "edit."





*LOL*


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*

You guys crack me up!!! :lol: 

Now where's that Mavs forum...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*



Aylwin said:


> You guys crack me up!!! :lol:
> 
> Now where's that Mavs forum...



http://www.basketballforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=18


*ATTACK!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*

Lol. ah man.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*

Check it out: http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?p=4480053#post4480053


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*

LOL, you rule man. That's awesome stuff. :cheers:


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*



Aylwin said:


> Check it out: http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?p=4480053#post4480053


Bueno!

Congratulations, we should expect the Mavs to lose within the next couple of days.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*

Ummm Aylwin cant even jinx properly its a 7 game streak not 6...............


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: The Suns and their streaks*

LOL! Thanks, now stop reminding me!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*STICKIED!*​


Aylwin, you will get weekly tasks of jinxing. All opposing opponents will face your fierce jinxing
magic. I will tell you what streak they have going, and you must go to their board and jinx that 
streak.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Cool! So who's up next? :wiz:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> Cool! So who's up next? :wiz:




lol

Clips are next. So, when they put their Game thread up, make sure you mention how well
they have been playing.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Hmm, I'm not too sure that's a good idea. If my "powers" affect streaks then I don't think we want to break the Clippers' current losing streak. Right? 

Maybe I'll just jinx our current streak instead.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Aylwin said:


> Maybe I'll just jinx our current streak instead.


Mission accomplished! :biggrin:

Wasn't a particularly tough assignment though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> Mission accomplished! :biggrin:
> 
> Wasn't a particularly tough assignment though.



hahahaha, good job. :cheers: 


I'm going to keep track of your streak-breaking abillities. So far you are 2-1.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

3-1 actually. 

The winning streak. The no double digit loss streak. And now, the losing streak.

You know what worries me though? So far, I've only been able to jinx our own streaks. :uhoh:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> 3-1 actually.
> 
> The winning streak. The no double digit loss streak. And now, the losing streak.
> 
> You know what worries me though? So far, I've only been able to jinx our own streaks. :uhoh:



I don't think the Bobcats have any streaks to worry about.

We will be playing the Mavs in a few weeks and they might be bring a large streak into town.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Dr. Seuss said:


> We will be playing the Mavs in a few weeks and they might be bring a large streak into town.


Streak or no streak, we definitely need to beat these guys. I'll be anticipating this one...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Too bad the Mavs lost to the Warriors. I guess my services won't be needed in our game against them. :devil2:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> Too bad the Mavs lost to the Warriors. I guess my services won't be needed in our game against them. :devil2:



lol

I was thinking the same thing. But perhaps you could sharpen your craft by testing
it out on the Spurs large streak.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think he jinxed it just by talking about jinxing it. And the just mentioning of the streak to begin with haha.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Dr. Seuss said:


> But perhaps you could sharpen your craft by testing it out on the Spurs large streak.


Bah, I was already on the Spurs forum about to make a post. Then I decided to first check last night's results. Darn! Couldn't they have waited until after I posted before losing? Well, I guess they would rather have the Bucks break their streak than the Celtics. 

Who's streak should we look at next? The Heat? Nah, I like what they're doing right now with D-Wade out. How about the Cavs? They're pretty much unstoppable at the moment. I'm sure they're going to totally kick Utah's behind on Saturday.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> Bah, I was already on the Spurs forum about to make a post. Then I decided to first check last night's results. Darn! Couldn't they have waited until after I posted before losing? Well, I guess they would rather have the Bucks break their streak than the Celtics.
> 
> Who's streak should we look at next? The Heat? Nah, I like what they're doing right now with D-Wade out. How about the Cavs? They're pretty much unstoppable at the moment. I'm sure they're going to totally kick Utah's behind on Saturday.



LOL

The mention of the Spurs streak in this thread jinxed them.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

It's nice to (successfully) jinx another team for a change:
http://www.basketballforum.com/phoe...mavericks-phoenix-suns-4-1-a.html#post4622162
http://www.basketballforum.com/dall...allas-mavericks-phoenix-suns.html#post4622206


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> It's nice to (successfully) jinx another team for a change:
> http://www.basketballforum.com/phoe...mavericks-phoenix-suns-4-1-a.html#post4622162
> http://www.basketballforum.com/dall...allas-mavericks-phoenix-suns.html#post4622206


HIGHFIVE!


Aylwin, your streak is very solid at 5-1. We will need your powers to help come playoff time.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

The Lakers have just lost 2 in a row to the Bobcats and Grizzlies. I wonder if this has anything to do with it: 


Aylwin said:


> it's going to be very difficult to overtake the Lakers. Their schedule is a walk in the park compared to ours. Most of their games they'll win just by showing up. Barring a complete melt down, the Lakers are all but guaranteed the top spot. I hope I haven't just jinxed them.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

You son of a *****......You still got it.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Seuss said:


> You son of a *****......You still got it.


Well, maybe a little. 

But there's absolutely no way the Lakers are going to lose 3 in a row at home.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Spurs have won two straight, what do you have to say about that Aylwin?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, isn't it obvious? The Spurs are on a roll. They are absolutely, positively, without a doubt, definitely going to win game 3!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol


----------

